

Show HN: I'm giving away 26 hours to 26 startups I've never met - thauburger
http://thauburger.com
Today&#x27;s my 26th birthday. One of my goals this year is to work with lots of new, interesting startups. So, in YC fashion, I&#x27;m opening up 26, one-hour &quot;office hour&quot; sessions to any startup who is interested.
======
vlaurenlee
Nice Tom, awesome offer. Maybe turns into an annual tradition?

~~~
thauburger
Quite possible...

